
Grand Decentral Station - The operating system for the open web - elasticdog
http://decentralize.it/
======
slang800
I fail to see the point. What value does GDS add? All of the functions
mentioned on that page can already be done through services that are made for
those purposes, without needing to tie into a giant monolithic OS. Overall, it
really sounds like a Google App Engine or AppScale clone.

Unless I am mistaken about the way that you're using the term "self-hosted".
If you actually mean that the users are going to be installing self-hosted
apps on their own GDS instances, then this is much more unique.

